# Jelly...no eggs



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

I worked yesterday and came home this morning and found jelly on the Brom leaf and no eggs. I have two females and a male in a 29 gallon. I'm guessing the non mating female ate the eggs. Should I move her to a new tank? Any other solutions?


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Split them up. No-one likes a third wheel. Well, unless of course she's really hot and not eating eggs.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Would the issue be resolved by getting another male? Would she pair with the new male or is that just wishfull thinking? I just picked up some leucomelas three weeks ago. My wife really likes them but has expressed that it would be in my best interest not to get another vivarium. I'm needing to clear out some ferns and rearrange some things. Do you think opening the vivarium up will maybe releave some stress and give the happy couple space?


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

frog-classifieds/topic40329.html Here is a male for sale.


----------



## Lazlo (Jan 19, 2007)

Is it the first time the couple has mated? If it´s so it´s more likely that your female never deposited eggs but just gel. Usually it takes a few times for them to produce eggs.
My leucs laid two empty masses before the first clutch and my tricolors 6 empty gelmasses. Both where single couples so just hang in there, eggs will come eventually...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You obviously have something that is working right now. They are just beginning to figure things out, so I wouldn't get too frustrated by not seeing eggs on the first couple of times. 

I would leave them the way they are for at least a few months...if you still keep on finding jel, then it might be time to split them up. Once you get them producing, you might WISH...the female would eat some of the eggs so you wouldn't get so overrun!

Melis


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. It's actually Costa Ricans that are mating. The first time there were three bad eggs. The second and third time there were no eggs. I saw a little back scratching a few minutes ago. We'll see what happens.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd be very suspicious of egg-eating. I've been dealing with it with my leucs for the past two years.

Ryan


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

About 6 eggs were deposited on a brom leaf last night. It's been almost 24hrs and they're still there. I'm not sure if they are fertilized as I don't really know what that looks like and have had a little trouble finding pictures of fertilized eggs.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

After about 24 hours (from the time you found them) or so you can either leave them in or pull them out if you are worried about egg eating. I can't remember the exact length of time but after roughly 5 days you'll begin to see a line appear in the middle of the yoke sac. This is the tadpole beginning to form. Just wait it out and you'll be able to tell if they are bad, the yoke will go flat. After a couple clutches you'll get the hang. Good luck!

Nate


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

The good: The eggs are still there and the male is perched over them, presumably fertilizing them. 

The bad: One of the females has the other pinned down in the corner of the tank. I think it's time to set up a 10 gal temp tank and get rid of the third wheel.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I think you will be fine keeping all three of them in the 29 gallon. Getting some space cleared out will help a bit.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

This morning I find one female on top of the other again in a different spot. This doesn't seem healthy. Should I be worried?


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

The male, I believe, kicked two bad eggs into the water at the base of the brom leaf and moved the four remaining eggs into a neat square. Pretty sure they are fertilzed, I see a little white on each of the eggs. Pretty exciting! Time to do some more reading.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool. Keep us posted. Is the wife going to let you set you another tank for one of the females?
Candy


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

I was out yesterday. When I checked on the frogs this morning I was immediately disturbed to find that the frogs and jelly were gone from the brom leaf. I looked around and found that they had been moved to a magnolia leaf on the viv flooring. There are only three eggs now. It also seems there is more jelly covering the eggs. Do they add jelly to keep the eggs moist and insulated?

It seems tensions are still high in the tank between the females. My wife suggested that I set up a separate tank :lol: which I've begun. It's so much better when it's her idea.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your wife cares enough about the frogs to allow for another setup..you can't beat that at all.
Candy


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, the six eggs were reduced to four, then three, then two. One of the eggs seems to be develpoing while the other seems to have stopped. I moved the two into a seperate tank and set the leaf they're on over a cup with green tea, oak leafs, and an ivy clipping. The tad seems active and I'm hoping when it hatches, it falls into the cup. It's only one tad, but pretty exciting.

I have three new eggs that I went ahead and moved to the new tank. I saw the male hovering over the eggs, hopefully I gave him time to fertilize.


----------



## FuzzyTB (Apr 3, 2008)

This morning I went to check on what I hoped would be my new tadpole. The eggsac was slightly deflated and not moving. There were also many white worms which I take to be grindal worms surrounding the egg. Based on what I've read, I'll assume they are cleaning up the mess, not the cause. 

I think the three new eggs are fertilized. Maybe there will be some luck there.


----------

